# Adaptateur GameCube --> USB



## Sebang (6 Janvier 2003)

J'écris ça ici aussi, en plus du forum "Jouer en général" car ça concerne également les iBook users vu que j'ai fait le test sur mon iBook 800  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mais j'avoue que ça concerne plus les "gamerz" que les iBookistes. Quoique ça veut pas dire que les iBookistes ne jouent pas... Enfin bon bref ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Voilà, j'ai trouvé il y a quelques jours par hasard dans une boutique un adaptateur de manette GameCube pour transformer la prise en USB et ainsi pouvoir profiter de la manette du plombier moustachu sur nos machines préférées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De marque Skillz (connus pour les adaptateurs "miracle" en tout genres), je me suis un peu demandé ce que ça pouvait donner, et vu le coût de l'investissement (environ 15 euros), je me suis décidé à le prendre, surtout que je possède déjà une GameCube. Donc je n'avais pas de manette supplémentaire à acheter.

Et comme cet adaptateur possède des hauts comme des bas et que je n'étais pas sûr que tout le monde connaisse cet adaptateur, je me suis décidé à vous faire partager mon expérience à son propos ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1.) Tout d'abord, voici la bête :





Y doit pas y avoir beaucoup plus simple, donc on passe à la suite.


2.) Une fois branché :






Là on peut constater un détail : la prise de la manette GameCube est à l'envers par rapport à la console. Comme j'aime bien être lourd, j'ai préféré retourner l'adaptateur plutôt que la prise de la manette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un autre détail, la prise est un peu dure à enfoncer dans l'adaptateur. Sans doute la marque de fabrication "made in Hong Kong" de tout ces types d'adaptateurs. Il est de même, évidemment, difficile à retirer la prise de l'adaptateur.


3.) Une petite vue de l'ensemble :






Avec ça, tout est prêt à fonctionner.


Sous OSX, l'adaptateur est reconnu sans drivers, y'a juste qu'à le brancher, même à chaud, et ça marche :






J'avoue ne pas avoir testé sous OS9, mais a priori, étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de drivers inclus avec l'adaptateur (à part pour Win 95/98), je suppose que ça fonctionne impeccablement.


Lançons "Calibrator 2", en bundle avec 4x4 Evolution 2 :







Maintenant, testons donc un peu voir la calibration si tout est reconnu impec et si tout marche. 






Ça le fait, 3 couples de système analogique, c'est toujours bien à voir parce que ça veut dire que toutes les fonctions analogiques de la manette GameCube sont gérées (la direction analogique, le stick "C" utilisé généralement pour les caméras ainsi que les deux boutons L et R.
Lorsque je calibre tout à fond, il se trouve que lorsque les boutons L et R sont enfoncés à fond juste avant le clic final, le chiffre est de 13 et lorsque je fini le mouvement avec le clic, le chiffre est de 15. Si jamais ça parle à quelqu'un... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le seul point noir que l'on ne peut constater par contre dans cette même copie d'écran, c'est que l'analogie du stick "C" (les 2 lignes du mileu) est très mal gérée. Je veux dire, les 2 curseurs bouge tout le temps, comme si il n'y avait pas de position "stop". Du coup, il est impossible de s'en servir correctement en jeu vu qu'ils bougent tout le temps. Hop, on oublie le stick C (en tout cas avec Calibrator 2, j'ai pas essayer avec autre chose).


Pour voir le tout en oeuvre, essayons ça dans un jeu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le seul que j'avais à disposition et qui reconnait les manettes sous OSX était 4x4 Evolution 2. Donc je n'ai pu essayer qu'avec ce jeu là pour l'instant.
Voilà le tableau de la configuration "pilotage" :







Puis je lance une course rapide, et là, première surprise l'analogie des touches L et R n'est pas gérée... Ce qui est embêtant puisque j'avais configuré "R" pour être mon accélérateur et "L" pour être mon frein...
Bon, retour au menu des options et on change les touches pour mettre ça sur des touches non analogiques.
Du coup, des sticks et touches analogiques ne fonctionne que le stick directionnel. Mais c'est vrai qu'il marche parfaitement celui-là, en contre partie.


Dernier test, je fais essayer ça à ma voisine de palier qui passait l'après-midi dans l'appartement.







Evidemment la première question a été : "Au fait Seb, c'est super ton jeu mais puisque tu as une manette GameCube, ça veut dire qu'on peut jouer à Mario Party 4 sur ton ordi ?".
Bah non, l'adaptateur permet de brancher des périphériques GameCube sur un port USB mais pas d'émuler des jeux GameCube. Quoique ça m'aurait pas déplu, mais bon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs en parlant de périphériques, j'ai vu sur le net que cet adaptateur n'est pas censé fonctionner avec la WaveBird, la manette sans fil à ondes radio de Nintendo. Ce qui est bien dommage au passage !!



Maintenant que j'y pense, il n'est pas exclu que le problème des touches L et R ne soit pas applicable à tout les jeux. Je n'ai pu essayer que 4x4 Evolution 2 donc c'est pas dit. Maintenant, je serai curieux de voir l'adaptateur à l'oeuvre dans F1 Championship 2000 avec le patch retour de force puisqu'il est censé gérer le système retour de force pour faire vibrer la manette. J'aurai bien essayé sur PC aussi si seulement j'avais des jeux PC !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà pour notre petit test, en espérant avoir été complet et voir même vous avoir fait découvrir un petit produit sans prétentions !


----------



## Onra (6 Janvier 2003)

C'est sympa... toujours bon à savoir !


----------



## iBen (7 Janvier 2003)

tout ça pour montrer que tu as une game cube import  avec manette orange


----------



## Sebang (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iBen:</font><hr /> * tout ça pour montrer que tu as une game cube import  avec manette orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non en fait c'était pour vous montrer que j'avais 4x4 Evolution !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## cartman (7 Janvier 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 tout ça pour montrer que tu as une game cube import avec manette orange  

[/QUOTE] 
c le standard non ??? lol ;-)


----------



## iBen (7 Janvier 2003)

non, le standard ça va être ça


----------

